# anybody ever use a heatlamp to speed up curing time on a nitro finish



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

anybody ever use a heatlamp to speed up curing time on a nitro finish ...after all coats are applied or even between coats


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

God's own heat lamp


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

well thats all im trying to recreate about 18" away for the light its not getting hot just warm id say the same as a nice hot summer day about 30 celsius


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

nitro is a super fast curing finish. just add air and it gets hard. i understand the need to let it cure before sanding- but i do it after 24 hrs
not everything you read on the internets needs to be gospel-
unless yur going for a perfect shiny ass finish


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I've tried to use heat to speed up the drying of paint and different finishes on a few occasions - I've never had good results with it. In one case I was told that heating up the finish interfears with the curing process as it is made to dry in a temperature range between 15 and 45 degrees. All I did was created a skin on the outside, and the underlying finish could not evaporate through it, so it was just a mess that I had to strip off. All it needs is air - the more the better (i.e. outside works best).

My experience has been that finishing is a slow and daunting process, and the entire concept of speeding it up or rushing it just doesn't work - at leat for me, that is.

I don't use Nitro, but this has been my experience in painting anything - not just guitars and wood working.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------

